# NS Capital '08 or '07



## Coralus (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, 

I am seriously interested in getting an NS Capital frame for my new build. Only issue is that the '08 model is not generally available in the UK until January / February. There are still '07 models available for £230 though and I am sorely tempted to get one of those. I have looked at the differences between the two frames and they seem to be:

Bottom Bracket ('08 Spanish, '07 euro)
Weight (ever so slightly lighter on the '08)
Decals (less on the '08)
Seat clamp (integrated on the '08)

TBH the Spanish BB on the '08 is a bit of a put off for me as it slightly restricts my choice of cranks and I am way more familiar with MTB style bottom brackets and always run Saint cranks as a preference. Are there any other differences that people know of that I have missed?

all opinions welcome (except from that Knob-Jockey DJ-Skeet)


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

personally I love your .243. I would take the 07 version since it'll be cheaper, like all older products. And it's actaully available. It also has euro BB. Good luck trying to find a good spanish bb crankset or whatever.

I also think an "extregated" seatclamp is better. Don't ask me why, but for some reason it makes me think it's beter for the frame

For the price, time, and new list of products you need for an 08, your better of with an 07

Cheers


----------



## Coralus (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much my thinking. I wont be getting rid of my .243 though. I love that bike and will be keeping it for downhill and my daily commute. This new bike is specifically for the local skateparks and street sessions. Planning on going with a rigid fork too.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

if you want a rigid fork, I personally would choose for the DMR Trailblade 20 mm thru-axle or the NS rigid fork (not on the website I don't know why).

Nice thing bout the 20mm thru axle is you don't have to buy a front wheel. Just take it off the .243and you'l lsave a couple of bucks...unless you've got the money and don't have the time to switch all the time.

But still you'll know that your axle won't break hehehe =).

I have no clue what axle size the NS takes, there isn't any info.. Maybe it isn't out yet? Not sure, but once it comes out I would advise you to take a look at it cuz it seems hot as hell. If it's not more than 14 or 14 mm axle, I wouldn't really depend on it. Most wheelsets have 20 mm thru-axles so you'll end up spending more money on getting a front wheel in parts like spokes, rims, etc. It's usually cheaper to get a complete, but you probably already know that...

But yeah still awsome .243!!!

So 2 rigid forks I would advise=DMR Trailblade 20mm thru-axle
NS fork no info yet but keep checked up!

Your 243 is put on as my backround now =)

Hope this helped.


----------



## Coralus (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks for the comments, I hear what you are saying. The capital is 24" specific though so I can't use the wheel from my downhill bike on it. That said I will be going for 20mm through axle on the front wheel but for slightly different reasons.

I plan on buying an identiti rebate 1420 jump fork http://www.identitibikes.com/identitibikes/rebate-1420.html . It has a converter that takes the 20mm through axle down to a 14mm axle at the dropout. It is therefore compatible with a peg. Which is nice. Also if, in the future, I decide to go for a suspension fork, I will likely go for an 80mm Gold Label with a 20mm Axle.

I have seen pictures of the NS forks but I don't think they are released yet. I have also heard of a few issues with trailblades. Not seen it myself but I have heard nothing bad about the Rebate forks.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I didn't know that about rebate forks. Sounds like the way to go! a 20mm thru-axle with pegs lol that kicks some nice shaped ASS.

Ok forget the NS fork and the Trailblade go for the Rebate.

Rebates are very popular at the moment. Nothing bad and everyone rides one so I guess it's guaranteed a hot and impressive ride.


----------

